# Strange behavior in the garden.



## sachawarren (Mar 15, 2011)

My pup Jasper is a cocker spaniel he will be one next week, he's been absolutely fine until two weeks ago when he started barking alot in the garden, running round the edges or the grass over and over again constantly sniffing the ground, and i can not for love or money get him back into the house!!! any other time he is obedient with me but as soon as he goes into the garden this behavior happens, i am finding it really frustrating if any one could advise me of what it is and how i can solve this problem i would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I would say that something with a strong exciting smell has been in your garden - fox possibly?

Your dog seems to be on the trail.

One way of stopping him would be to let him out on a long line and when he starts sniffing call him to you and, if necessary, haul the line in, but make sure you go overboard with the praise and juicy tit-bits when he gets to you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sachawarren said:


> My pup Jasper is a cocker spaniel he will be one next week, he's been absolutely fine until two weeks ago when he started barking alot in the garden, running round the edges or the grass over and over again constantly sniffing the ground, and i can not for love or money get him back into the house!!! any other time he is obedient with me but as soon as he goes into the garden this behavior happens, i am finding it really frustrating if any one could advise me of what it is and how i can solve this problem i would be extremely grateful.


Has anything been going on in the neighbouring houses thats out of the ordinary, although that would probably result more in just barking.

If he is running around sniffing in the garden there is likely to be a scent thats exciting him. Foxes have got young and are really active looking for food at the moment, they mark too, so that could well be the culprit, they have been in the garden, or perhaps some other rodent or wild life.

You could try bringing him in the minute he barks, and keep doing it, he should twig on if he loves being out there, that barking means he is brought in, not barking means you leave him out. It will take repetiions and consistency though but worth a try.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

There are a lot of foxes about at the mo and my dogs know if they're in the farmers field at the back of my garden, will run around sniffing and huffing - except Bruce who, like yours will bark and bark, even indoors! 

They come into my garden at night and walk right up to the patio doors too, drives me mad as I sleep downstairs and Flynn and Kali will punch the door to get at them - wakes me up with a right start, lol! Perhaps you have foxes that your dog can smell in the air, for some reason my lot hate foxes and don't care if a cat comes into the garden at all!


----------



## sachawarren (Mar 15, 2011)

Thankyou guys! thats really useful to know, i was beginning to think i was going mad, it could be likely as we have waste land at the rear of our house and they could be coming up to the gate, i will try the line thing again although he was'nt impressed in being on a lead in HIS garden


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

It could also be a bitch in season?


----------

